# Want to buy shares in a company listed on the Toronto Stock Exchange



## Heldur (14 May 2008)

I am an Australian who wants to buy shares online in a Canadian mining company listed on the Toronto Stock Exchange. Whats the easiest way to do this?? I am out of Australia at the moment and want to do it online using my Australian bank account or whatever method is possible.Thankyou - new to this


----------



## ta2693 (14 May 2008)

Heldur said:


> I am an Australian who wants to buy shares online in a Canadian mining company listed on the Toronto Stock Exchange. Whats the easiest way to do this?? I am out of Australia at the moment and want to do it online using my Australian bank account or whatever method is possible.Thankyou - new to this




go to register with InteractiveBrokers. They provide TSX trading service.


----------

